# want a led 16'' monitor



## captain_volt (Aug 5, 2011)

I want to change to a led monitor. How about intex 16'' led monitor?
are they good?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2011)

captain_volt said:


> I want to change to a led monitor. How about intex 16'' led monitor?
> are they good?



What is your budget? and stay away from intex microtek zebronics ****


----------



## captain_volt (Aug 6, 2011)

desiibond said:


> What is your budget? and stay away from intex microtek zebronics ****



MY budget is  4000 INR. Any special reason to keep those brands out?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 6, 2011)

Because at this price you can get LEDs from Branded monitors.
Look for Accer/Asus LED 16inch available for 4.2k.


----------



## captain_volt (Aug 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Because at this price you can get LEDs from Branded monitors.
> Look for Accer/Asus LED 16inch available for 4.2k.[/QU
> 
> 
> acer /  asus best in this category?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2011)

[/QUOTE]
 acer /  asus best in this category?[/QUOTE]

No brand can be said as "best", but ya better than those which desibond mentioned. You can also go for AOC/DELL.

Check out *AOC e1620Swb* for 4.1k. Its best at ur budget.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, AOC is a good brand too. But is this model LED one.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Yes, AOC is a good brand too. But is this model LED one.



Ya its a LED one


----------

